# Eagle Cuda 168



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

ok it comes in 2 diff versions. portable and regular do i get the regular one? 

also what else do i need to install it? what size battery? ex...


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Portables are a pain in the arse. 

I use AA batteries but there are lots of ways to do it. See my post in your other thread.
.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

what about the PiranhaMax 210 anyone have any experince with it?


----------



## permit (May 10, 2003)

*BPS Advise*

i was advised when looking for fish finders to stay away from the hummingbirds as they have been having problems with their plugs, so i went with the cuda............


----------



## tom_s (Oct 20, 2006)

I have both an Eagle and a Garmin on my bass boat..No complaints with either.And I have heard the same thing about the hummingbirds,plus they can be a real pain to program..


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

*Cuda 242*



ShoreFisher72 said:


> ok it comes in 2 diff versions. portable and regular do i get the regular one?
> 
> also what else do i need to install it? what size battery? ex...


I am looking into buying a fishfinder now as well. After doing a search on this site I decided to go with the Cuda 168 just like you. It seems to be a popular choice for price and performance.

I did a lot of internet and store searching for the lowest price and found it at BPS for 79.99. BUT WalleyWorld has a Cuda 242 for that same price. I believe after doing more research they are the same fishfinder only the 242 has a bigger LCD screen. Maybe somebody out there will know for sure?


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I use the Cuda 168... great depthfinder for the price, fairly accurate and it'll take some abuse.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

The Bottom Line 1101 is hard to beat at $59. Very durable, and easy to use. No point in spending much money, all those bells and whistles are nearly useless in 3 feet of water...

As for a "how to and what's needed", see the post I just made.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

newtoNaples said:


> WalleyWorld has a Cuda 242 for that same price. I believe after doing more research they are the same fishfinder only the 242 has a bigger LCD screen. Maybe somebody out there will know for sure?


yea i just got back from wallyworld i saw that too.


----------



## ashtonmj (Apr 26, 2007)

The CUDA 168 was on sale at BPS last summer for 49.99 from July to almost September. Keep on the look out. Before that it was 69.99. I had one on an aluminum boat and it took me 15 minutes to install. Worked great, I believe it has more pixels than the comperable priced models of other brands. My two complaints, and they are minor, is the fuse set up uses a spring to keep contact in the circuit and that gets loose. Secondly, the small black wire coming from the transducer has about 5 strands of wire and isn't very long.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

think its gonna be the cuda 168 , i like the looks of the pirana 215 or whatever but too many reviews for the cuda.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

something just dawned on me . is it possible to use a 12volt cordless drill battery for the cuda 168? i fugure it would save on weight . any pro"s or cons?


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

ShoreFisher72 said:


> something just dawned on me . is it possible to use a 12volt cordless drill battery for the cuda 168? i fugure it would save on weight . any pro"s or cons?


Probably the only difficult thing would be making a waterproof connection.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

anyone know the difference between the cuda 168 and 242?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Gps


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

i think you got that 242 mixed up with the 245 . hell idk lol


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

ShoreFisher72 said:


> anyone know the difference between the cuda 168 and 242?


I went to eaglecuda website and did a side-by-side comparison and the only difference I can tell (without having them both in front of me) is the 242 has a bigger LCD screenopcorn:


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

newtoNaples said:


> I went to eaglecuda website and did a side-by-side comparison and the only difference I can tell (without having them both in front of me) is the 242 has a bigger LCD screenopcorn:


from what i read there both 4 inch screens.


----------



## bassassasin (Nov 7, 2003)

*Batts*

You can get a 12 volt batt from batts+ on VA Beach BLVD for 25 bucks and I think they sell the plug in trickle chargers as well.
ASSASIN


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

thanks for the info, im leaning towards the 8aa way being less weight , if i did use a 12v battery where/how would i store it so it wouldnt be bumping around?


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

I mounted my 12V in the crate itself and ran the power wires to terminate in that location for easy connection. I prefer it because it's easier to remember it plus it powers the 12V light mounted on the crate. Easy setup and works great. And forget the piranah max, they make great doorstops and thats about it.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

I put my 8AA pack in a chunk of foam rubber, along with the extra cable.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

I used something similar to this from KFS. Its where I got the idea from.










I keep an extra set of batteries in there too but I haven't had to use them yet.
.


----------

